# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Αυτοματισμός για κοτετσόπορτα

## kostas-23

Εχει καποιος κάποιο σύστημα ,ηλεκτρονικό η μηχανικό για αυτόματο ανοιγμα- κλείσιμο κοτετσόπορτας?

----------


## aluphs

δες εδω
https://petbirds.gr/community/thread...okoriko.22672/

----------


## mariost

Φίλε δες αυτό εδώ. Επίσης τώρα έκανα την ίδια έκδοση με εντολή από φωτοκύτταρο όταν κάηκε στα 5 χρόνια ο υπολογιστής  και δεν ξαναβγαίνει πλέον. Με το φωτοκύτταρο δεν ασχολείσαι με τις αλλαγές της ώρας  κάθε τόσο. Εβαλα στα 220 v με  μετ/στη,υπάρχει και δωδεκάβολτο. https://youtu.be/ipv_5c34Nk8

----------

